# network card sleep/shutdown on linux reboot or stoping eth0

## waylander

Hi starting from scratch with the 2005 release (it never did it with the 2004.3 one)

(first note. i'm linux n00b btw and first time posting here) 

when I reboot (from linux) or init.d/net.eth0 stop the lights on the back of my card go out.

and dosen't start up again until I init.d/net.eth0 start

which would be fine except if i shutdown from linux and want to boot into windows the card still says off

and when windows loads it gives a cable not connected error.

I have a onbord gigabit marvell yokon network card

using kernel driver 

syskonnect GigaEthernet driver

but it also dose it with the older marvell driver.

and kernel ver 2.6.12

also i'm trying to seting it up in x86_64 (on a amd64) if that makes any difference

i tryed hashing every thing out in stop() in net.eth0 on init.d/ but it seams its not net.eth0 is self. but something after it.

i'm sure theres an easy fix but its got me atm.  the way i have windows network suport atm is if i hard shutdown my comp.

if any one can help or point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.

----------

## keyson

Hi

Seems to be some issues with the syskonnect driver.

See this threed

http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/4/1/201

But it looks like the sk98lin driver is patched to work with that card.

So try running it with the sk98lin driver.

And i think you have to use the latest 2.6.12.

----------

## waylander

thx for reply.

from what i read. it looks like some one fixed the problem and sent the fix off too

syskonnect. which inturn they released a new driver ver.

so i download that and parched it in.  recompiled and rebooted. but it seams to still be haveing

the same problem. 

so i went back and had a nother look @ that threed. and l8r on he posted a

script or patch or something (a few lines of code) like i said i'm a linux n00b  :Sad: 

so next time i reboot i'll try have a play with it. (the only thing is he made it so his card would acturly work)

he has a new model then mine.  his was Marvell Yukon 88E8053 GigE, mines a 88E8001/8003/8010 

i'm not totaly sure what model it is, its just what me windows drivers say it is.

where as my card seams to work fine. its just that when i bring eth0 down. it turn the card into sleep mode or something  which it keeps untill i start it back up in linux.

and the guy was saying it was i think only a problem with kernels 2.6.12-r1 to r3 and i have 2.6.12-r6

i'm not totaly sure if its a driver problem  i just got the idear it was a powersaveing option or sleep mode or something which was working.. um too well?  :Smile: 

any ways  thx for the reply and any other idears i'd love to hear about them.

----------

## matser

Actually this problem still persists even with 2.6.13 kernel and latest sk98lin drivers. If anyone has any pointers on solving this I'd be very grateful.

[Edit:The problem seems to be that default shutdown is very 'hard'. I heard it may be possible with ACPI to not have it shutdown power to NIC's completely, however I haven't got a clue how.]

----------

## waylander

an update on this problem.

matser and any one els having this problem. use the older marvell driver. not the syskonnect GigaEthernet driver. tho the light still turns off @ the network plug. when i reach windows it reactivates.  it might do this by default how ever i also went into the driver propertys for my network card in windows and turned off  "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".

and 1 last mager note.  when you recompile you kernel with the older driver.  don't run the restart script. just log out and hit reset.  strangly reloading your kernel with the older driver won't turn the card back on when it's ment to turn it on. but from then on. if its turned off with the older driver then its fine.   (if this happens how ever your going to have to recompile a nother kernel with the newer driver and boot with that to turn it on then restart and boot with your main one again)

tho if your less slack (unlike me) and you modulate it "M" not "*" it should be easyer to unload and reload them. with out neading to reboot.

hope that helps.

----------

